# First tank 29 gallon with water feature



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is my fist tank and I'm pretty happy with how it has turned out. I just finished planting it and am now waiting a few weeks for it to grow in and for springtails to get going. I plan on getting 3 leucs. The water feature isn't running yet, but I've tested it and it turned out just how I wanted, drips of water coming off of the tips of the branches.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

First thing first, put a stick or something so that the frogs can get out of the pool if they fall in!  

Now, good size tank to start off with. Looks good and you've got all the basics. The water feature sounds cool!


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks a lot better than my first tank!


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Ive got 3 really nice luecs for sale at a good price PM me if interested...Very beautiful tank by the way.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks good... +1 on the stick in the water. 
Definately great for a first tank and great choice on first frogs.
Leucs are one of my favs.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm super excited about this tank. It turned out a lot better than I expected. 
I ordered some anubias that I plan on growing emersed near the land section. Would that be good enough for the frogs to get out of the water? The water level is also higher now than in the picture. its about 1/3 of the way up the cork edge. And the back by the water fall is at about a 45 degree angle that they could crawl up.
Here are some pics of it now.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is a video of the tank with the water feature up and running.


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Updated video of the viv!


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm no expert on keeping darts but it seems like that water is far too deep for those guys. Maybe put some more rocks in there?


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

An update on the viv. It has been about 5 months since I planted the tank and a few things have changed. Here are some pics of the viv and the new inhabitants.

and there are a few places for the frogs to climb out of the water, a gravel slope, and the back of the waterfall goes into the water at about a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I like it, whats the mossy stuff growing on the water feature?


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

It's java moss. Honestly it's not my favorite moss, it's just what I had when i was building it. Though I am liking it better the more it grows in, it's just a little stringy for me.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool patterns on the leucs. Have barely seen that kind of vertical stripes!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice tank bro!


----------



## Varno (Oct 19, 2004)

I see that one leuc still has that amazing pattern, hope he keeps it as he matures! How's the group doing?


----------



## blaisewilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys! I am super happy with how the tank has turned out. I am going to get some vines soon to cover the rest of the coco fiber background. I really like the look of a vine covered wall with shelves and plants sticking out of it, either wondering jew or creeping fig, or maybe both.

And Varno, they are doing great so far. Much more active, and the smaller one is starting to catch up to the others. I hope they all keep their patterns. I feel like I have a very good variety right now.


----------

